# [Resolved] Slow keyboard response time



## KZRider (Aug 29, 2003)

Prior to logging onto the internet, the keyboard response time of my PC (Windows 98 operating system) is always fine. However, after logging on, there is always a significant delay between the keystroke and it's corresponding action. I thought it might have to do with the KeyBoostTime value in the system.ini file and when I checked the values I could not find the entry. The 386 Enh section is as follows:
[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*VCD
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF
MinPagingFileSize=187680
PagingDrive=C:

Two questions:
1) Would the absence of the KeyBoostTime line cause the delay I am experiencing or should I look for some other reason for it?
2) If adding a KeyBoostTime line will improve things, does it matter where it occurs in the section and what would be a recommended value? I believe the default is 0.1

If it is of any value, I have run Hijack This and generated the following log results:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 12:38:43 AM, on 8/29/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\CCPXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSNIA\TRAYCLNT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPZSTATX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\DOWNLOADS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/a/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by MSN
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.white-pages.ws/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.white-pages.ws/
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] C:\COREL\OFFICE7\SHARED\QFINDER7\QFSCHED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eventmgr.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eventmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Register MediaRing Talk] C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 930C Series\ereg\register.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Nisum] c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccPxySvc] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYSVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/046ecbe0cd0ccfacab03/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {10A1B95D-5E35-4935-8BC3-D43E81E8105E} - http://directplugin.com/dialers/111115.exe
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37746.8767361111
O16 - DPF: {B843DA96-2B2D-447E-90AB-B92929AA11AF} (HTMLDialer Class) - http://usa-download.nocreditcard.com/download/Object/DialerHTML/EGHTMLDialer.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\oslogo.bmp


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Scan with HijackThis, put a checkmark at and "Fix checked" the following entries.

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer,SearchURL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/a/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://out.true-counter.com/b/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://out.true-counter.com/c/?101 (obfuscated)
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.white-pages.ws/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = http://www.white-pages.ws/
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/046ecbe0cd0ccf...ip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {10A1B95D-5E35-4935-8BC3-D43E81E8105E} - http://directplugin.com/dialers/111115.exe
O16 - DPF: {B843DA96-2B2D-447E-90AB-B92929AA11AF} (HTMLDialer Class) - http://usa-download.nocreditcard.co...GHTMLDialer.cab
O19 - User stylesheet: C:\WINDOWS\Web\oslogo.bmp


----------



## KZRider (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information.

I have taken your suggestion and will be eager to see how it works. A new Hijack This scan is as follows:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.95.1
Scan saved at 10:11:01 AM, on 8/29/03
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINJECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\SYMTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCEVTMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\CCPXYSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\SYMANTEC SHARED\CCAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON CLEANSWEEP\CSINSM32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\Monwow.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSNIA\TRAYCLNT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\DOWNLOADS\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by MSN
F1 - win.ini: run=hpfsched
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tweak UI] RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] c:\windows\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NPROTECT] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadQM] loadqm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] C:\COREL\OFFICE7\SHARED\QFINDER7\QFSCHED.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pop-Up Stopper] "C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER\DPPS2.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eventmgr.exe] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\eventmgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Register MediaRing Talk] C:\Program Files\HP DeskJet 930C Series\ereg\register.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CreateCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [CSINJECT.EXE] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\CSINJECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [NPROTECT] c:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SymTray - Norton SystemWorks] c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymTray.exe "Norton SystemWorks"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccEvtMgr] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Nisum] c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ccPxySvc] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~2\CCPXYSVC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [ScriptBlocking] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - Startup: CleanSweep Smart Sweep-Internet Sweep.lnk = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton CleanSweep\csinsm32.exe
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\PLUGINS\nppdf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://c:\windows\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/ym/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37746.8767361111
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab

If you see any other problems your input is appreciated.


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

Log is fine.


----------



## KZRider (Aug 29, 2003)

My keyboard response is great. I really appreciate the help. Now, though, where does this stuff commonly come from so I can stay away from it? I knew about the CoolWWWSearch problem so was not looking for out.true-counter. Is it from some otherwise reputable search engine like Yahoo (which I have as my home page) or an email function (Hotmail is my wife's account provider) or something else to be wary of?


----------



## Top Banana (Nov 11, 2002)

The CoolWebSearch style sheet hijack was responsible for your poor browsing.

Useful info here.


----------

